

Young & Stupid: How I Lost My Millions - wallflower
http://www.andrewfashion.com/2009/12/04/young-stupid-how-i-lost-my-millions/

======
rwhitman
Wow. I learned a similar story firsthand from someone who got rich in their
early 20's and blew it all on cars, trips to vegas and europe, parties etc. I
had such a difficult time relating to it. I don't think I could ever spend
that way if I wanted to... But I guess some folks just get blinded by wealth

------
roadnottaken
Anything with that many spelling/grammar mistakes in the first paragraphs
can't be all that thoughtful...

~~~
veb
"So apparently I blew 1 million dollars in cash… Time to figure out where it
really all went… Now there is so much more I could of done with this 1 million
I had in cash, lmfao"

... wtf?

EDIT:

Fashion's latest project is BEMODEL.com, where he has personally raised $145k
in venture capital from 3 angel investors. According to all of the articles
above, he raised the capital while in debt, and completely broke, almost to
the point of declaring bankruptcy. _Fashion has mentioned several times that
it was because of his pinnacle blogs, that led him to his investors. He calls
the serious of blogs "Young & Stupid"_ which is where he derived the tile of
his upcoming autobiography. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_fashion>

... WTF?

